
Let's use more of Firefox, only YOU can stop Chrome from becoming the next IE - smart_jackal
For those who don&#x27;t know (or belong to a newer generation), Microsoft&#x27;s IE (Internet Explorer) was one browser that had almost monopolized itself globally for many years mostly during the early nineties decade. They managed to do it but the backlash was such that the public pressure practically caused a storm that made Bill Gates sit in front of the jury and answer some hard questions.<p>And today, I&#x27;m seeing history is repeating all over again, only Chrome has taken IE&#x27;s place but there is no storm coming this time. Unlike our predecessors, we are giving in to convenience, we are acting like its not a botheration at all.<p><i></i>PLEASE DON&#x27;T DO IT<i></i>. Consider the sheer browser market share that Chrome enjoys and Google&#x27;s data interests for a moment, and it might already be too late for us. If a web service insists only on Chrome for best performance then change that service, not your browser! If Youtube gives issues to you then use Vimeo or Lbry instead. Let&#x27;s unite in this effort and take it seriously, let&#x27;s bring more diversity to the browser world.
======
flatlanderwoman
I probably won't run anything besides Firefox for my web browser. But I see
the web as broken beyond repair in regards to the way it is.

So I am more interested in moving away from the web. Things like using
terminal programs (youtube-dl, rtv etc.), native GUI apps, or complete
alternate protocols like Gemini[1].

I see the web being completely out of my control as it is. I see my usage of
it as being more of a virtual machine for the things I need it for (government
stuff, communication platforms etc.).

I feel like slowly packing up and leaving.

But I will still try and exert some decision making while I have to use it.
And I intend to do this by choosing Firefox-based browsers.

[1]: [https://gemini.circumlunar.space/](https://gemini.circumlunar.space/)

~~~
mam2
"Muh society is decadent / it was better before."

------
MrMember
I don't see myself switching away from Firefox any time soon but the "megabar"
fiasco really rubs me the wrong way and I hope it isn't indicative of their
direction going forward.

In the past when Firefox has changed default behavior there's almost always a
way to revert the changes. They move tabs to the title bar to match Chrome, I
change an option that puts them back where I like them. They auto hide the
bookmark toolbar, I re-enable it. With the latest Firefox release I've yet to
find an easy way to disable the godawful, distracting zoom effect for the URL
bar. The about:config options that used to work no longer do. I really hope
they reverse course and give us a straightforward way to disable it.

~~~
MasterYoda
Im not sure about what you mean with distracting zoom effect. Anyways, it is
possible to go back to the old "awesomebar" [1].

1\. Visit about:config

2\. Find and change the value of following preferences to false

browser.urlbar.openViewOnFocus

browser.urlbar.update1

browser.urlbar.update1.interventions

browser.urlbar.update1.searchTips

[1] [https://techdows.com/2019/10/mozilla-enables-megabar-
design-...](https://techdows.com/2019/10/mozilla-enables-megabar-design-for-
address-bar-in-firefox-71-nightly.html)

~~~
MrMember
As of the latest Firefox release that no longer works.

------
mnm1
I switched back to FF a few years ago after they came out with the faster
engine and never looked back. I'm surprised more webdevs don't use FF. The
console, IMO, is way, way better. In chrome, I see an XHR request, I click it,
it takes me to another tab and there I have to find the request again (because
it doesn't take me to the request, just the tab) to find its details. FF shows
them inline with collapsible tabs for headers, content, etc. I checked a
couple of weeks ago. Chrome has done nothing to fix this. But they sure have
expanded their surveillance.

------
freediver
Before blindly jumping on Firefox bandwagon, think about the fact that Firefox
exists only in shape and form Google lets it, as it contributes almost all (as
in >90%) of Mozilla’s revenue through the search affiliation deal. Believing
that an entity sponsored by Google will save us from Google dominance is
paradoxical. Instead how about finding a different businesses model for
browsers like a premium browser that would truly allow it to be independent.

~~~
nikitaga
Google paying Mozilla hundreds of millions of dollars isn't exactly a charity.
Google care very much about the complete and utter ubiquity of their search.

Using Firefox more will put Mozilla in a stronger position to negotiate a
better deal, whether with Google or someone else. Worst that could happen is
Firefox turning into some kind of boutique browser for connoisseurs willing to
pay. That's uncompetable.

They might be able to raise revenue using other innovative methods eventually,
but that won't amount to anything if we aren't using the hell out of their
(very good) browser.

~~~
smnthermes
> Google care very much about the complete and utter ubiquity of their search.

Google doesn't even need Mozilla to increase/maintain their search market
share. When Firefox's default search engine was changed to Yahoo! in the U.S.,
many users switched back to Google [1]. Also, people who care about privacy
use things such as DuckDuckGo anyway.

[1] [https://searchengineland.com/report-yahoo-search-losing-
fire...](https://searchengineland.com/report-yahoo-search-losing-firefox-
users-switchback-google-212472)

------
dehrmann
While I run Firefox, spoofing your user agent is enough to get developers to
treat other browsers more seriously.

~~~
bichiliad
Please don’t do this! The only way of properly sending your browser code that
it needs (like polyfills) is if we can accurately rely on your browser’s name
and version string. I can’t tell you how many browsers I see that spoof their
user agents and causing us to misidentify their list of implemented features.

~~~
dehrmann
User agent isn't reliable enough to do this and definitely wasn't intended to
be used this way, so you're just asking for brittle code. Supposedly Chrome is
freezing its user agent very soon, so it's not even a good path going forward.

~~~
bichiliad
They're freezing everything but the significant browser version[0], which
would still allow feature detection. Additionally, why do you say it wasn't
intended to be used that way? As I recall, it's been used to identify
supported features since it's inception; user agent strings for non-dominant
browsers often contained the user agent strings of dominant browsers to spoof
servers into sending features that they thought only specific browsers could
support.

[0]:[https://github.com/w3ctag/design-
reviews/issues/467](https://github.com/w3ctag/design-reviews/issues/467)

Edit: added citation.

~~~
aerojoe23
I don't remember exactly what I read that convinced me using the user agent
string to send different JS or CSS, was not the way to go.

Searching for supporting things just now, I found some thing that seem
similar:

[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/1294586/browser-
detectio...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/1294586/browser-detection-
versus-feature-detection)

I do think in special cases you should use the user agent to send proper code,
but most businesses probably don't need this today.

With [https://caniuse.com/](https://caniuse.com/) and a good knowledge of the
shape of your traffic, it no longer seems critical for .05% of users some how
on IE 6 still that visit your site to have all the eye candy.

Now if you're a government site I think you should be taking the time to
ensure as many people as possible can access your site bug free, but that
could mean just make sure it is dead simple. If you're a large business where
.05% of traffic is a few million $ of lost revenue, yeah go a head hire those
engineers.

For the rest of us just let the eye candy fail, get the site to work and
forget about it.

~~~
bichiliad
Sorry for the long post; I'm half writing this for you and half writing this
for everyone else who's responded.

I think in our case a lot of our decisions are based on two success criteria:

1\. We want our developers to be able to use language features (like Promises,
Maps, and Iterators) that make development easier.

2\. We need to pick a solution that offers the best performance in the
browser. We run an e-commerce marketplace; we pay for every additional byte we
send over the wire in our conversion metrics, whether it's in the short term
or the long term.

It's not really reasonable for us to only write JavaScript that works for the
lowest-common-denominator of our traffic (we still support IE11!) but at the
same time, we also can't drop support for them. So, we have to partition our
traffic in order to allow modern browsers to skip the polyfills they don't
need, while supporting the older browsers that need them. There really isn't a
better way to do this than serer-side parsing of the user agent string.
Identifying features in the browser means that we have to incur another round-
trip, which delays the execution of any of our other JavaScript and hurts
usability metrics like Time To Interactive[0]. I have to plug Polyfill.io[1]
here; their service is open-source and works extremely well.

And as far as whether this is an anti-pattern or not, it's something that
works really well for us. We've implemented both a general polyfill and a
user-agent-specific polyfill solution, and there were in fact small
performance benefits in the latter, with no cost to conversion.

Plus, whether user-agent parsing is an anti-pattern or not, it's the state of
the world. As I've already mentioned above, we don't gain much by avoiding
this anti-pattern, so what's our motivation to change our implementation? As a
challenge, I'd encourage you (or anyone reading this) to try spoofing your
browser's user agent to be IE11. You'd be surprised how little of the internet
works, even on sites that claim to support IE11.

[0]:[https://web.dev/interactive/](https://web.dev/interactive/)
[1]:[https://polyfill.io/](https://polyfill.io/)

------
kyriakos
There's a difference between IE and Chrome, the one was completely closed
source whereas chrome's engine is open source and there already many
distributions including one backed by another major company. If Google takes
blink into a direction users no longer want a blink fork and open source
distro can be made in the same sense as Firefox. I'd be more worried about the
prevalence of safari engine on ios where there are no alternatives.

~~~
sebazzz
> If Google takes blink into a direction users no longer want a blink fork and
> open source distro can be made in the same sense as Firefox.

I'm not completely sure about that:

1\. Maintaining a browser engine is no easy task.

2\. Where does the copyright reside? For instance, contributing to various
open source projects requires signing a CLA so that among other things the
license of the project can be changed afterwards.

~~~
kyriakos
Definitely not an easy task but my point is that it's not the same dead end
situation that happened with IE. During the IE era the browser came bundled
with the OS, it was closed source, Microsoft once it squashed competition
stopped updating.

About licensing I admit I am no expert but somehow brave and edge use the
engine right now without going into legal troubles.

------
tssva
"For those who don't know (or belong to a newer generation), Microsoft's IE
(Internet Explorer) was one browser that had almost monopolized itself
globally for many years mostly during the early nineties decade."

Internet Explorer didn't exist in the early 90s. It was released in 1995.

~~~
BuckRogers
Yeah, it made it impossible for me to take the OP seriously when they weren’t
even around in the timeframe they’re referencing. Nor did they do the research
to get it right. Real crusader putting in the work.

------
iamstupidsimple
One thought I've been having recently is that WebKit/Blink is almost like the
new Linux. If we take the premise that the Operating System moved up the stack
to the browser, then browsers like Chrome and Edge are "distros" of Chromium.
Firefox is like the BSDs.

------
smnthermes
Nope. Apple's WebKit is the best weapon against Chromium monoculture. Blink is
already far diverged from WebCore, and V8 was made from scratch.

On the other hand, Firefox is becoming a Chrom* copycat even under the hood:
[https://hacks.mozilla.org/2020/06/a-new-regexp-engine-in-
spi...](https://hacks.mozilla.org/2020/06/a-new-regexp-engine-in-
spidermonkey/)

------
tarsinge
The IE monopoly era (with its drawbacks) was in the 00's with the infamous
IE6[0]. The lawsuit you mention is unrelated, it was because of the bundling
of IE with Windows, notably in Windows 98 a few years before.

[0][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Explorer_6#Market_sha...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Explorer_6#Market_share)

------
mD5pPxMcS6fVWKE
IE had 95% market share at some point, Chrome is nowhere close, thanks
primarily to Apple with its Safari browser. But the trend is worrying, with
more and more sites working only in Chrome (or another Chromium derived
browser), and many software developers testing only for Chrome.

------
anoniuyiu33412
I believe thinking FF vs. Chrome like IE vs. other browsers is a bit unfair
here. IE was a dinosaur, a complete fiasco as almost unmantained software.

Now we have this software, open-source Chromium actively mantained, supported
by several big entities (think Chrome, Brave, Edge, Opera, Vivaldi, and maybe
thousands of smaller entities, think mobile browsers), it works ashtoningly
well, it keeps beind developed at fast pace, continously improving, and then
we have Firefox, its open sourced-code almost non-in-current use by third
parties at all and supported by a relatively small company. I think Chromium
isn't going to be like IE anytime soon.

Moreover, we have the speed of browsing, rendering in Chromium vs. Firefox

I just recently jumped the shark and started to used Chromium as my main
browser, previouly Firefox had the lead.

Speed is the reason. Chromium in default setup and with tons of extensions
enabled is a lot faster than Firefox.

I didn't do it lightly, I still like a lot the Firefox GUI (and the extensions
are far more usable, think Powertabs), but I've been reading the Phoronix
benchmarks between FF and Chrome for a year now, and decided to give Chromium
a chance.

It went really well, I didn't wanted to go that much well! I wanted to use FF,
but after trying Chromium for a couple of weeks I can tell, its speed is
fairly user-noticable, it's amazing how much faster than Firefox it is.

I didn't wanted to believe it, but the Phoronix benchmarks were cristal clear
at predicting that: Chromium in a bad day is at least 40-50% faster than
Firefox in almost any measurable feature.

Yep, Firefox Webrender, hardware-accelaration enabled, even over Intel drivers
(in Linux), with no issues at all, feels a LOT slower than Chromium.

[https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=chrome83...](https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=chrome83-firefox77-linux&num=1)

~~~
neurostimulant
Yes, Chrome and other Chromium browsers are faster than Firefox, but you
probably don't need those speed for personal browsing, like reading hn, blogs,
news sites, etc.

These days I use Chrome for work-related purpose only, i.e. for accessing
webapps. For webapps, browser speed is absolutely matters so I stick with
Chrome for now. But for personal browsing like social media, news, and
browsing random stuff on the web, I stick with Firefox on all my devices. I
don't use Chrome for personal browsing anymore for years and haven't notice
any issue related to performance so far, because all stuff that requires a
fast browser are usually work-related (at least on my case).

------
aabbcc1241
Not just web browsers, we should also use alternative online platforms (e.g.
social network), services (e.g. email), and system (e.g. operating system,
especially for mobile devices)

Using "not-best" or non-mainstream alternatives often means you enjoy less
network effects and the produce/service often has more rough edges. But
diversity brings competition and freedom of choice.

Last few weeks, people talk about how the apple app store becomes monopoly. I
believe one service can dominate the market only if we are willing to allows
it.

I wish others can consider not just the UX and cost when choice a service /
product. The best product isn't necessarily being the best choice for you.

------
seveibar
Are chrome "dialects" like brave enough to foster innovation?

I'm eager to see if Servo will provide substantial performance improvement
such that there is incentive to switch other than preventing a monopoly.

~~~
smart_jackal
All those "dialects" including Microsoft's Edge and Apple's Safari use the
same Chrome's rendering engine underneath called "Blink", so no.

Only Firefox has a different engine (Gecko), so it qualifies.

~~~
Barrin92
There is no reason why diversity in the market should depend on diversity in
engines, other than this is frequently used by engineers as an argument.

Engines are about as relevant to diversity in the browser market as
semiconductors are to diversity in the phone market. It's irrelevant for the
end user experience, and arguably a waste of resources and time.

Browsers which can't compete on actual features and services that matter to
users and instead try to distiniguish themselves through technical
implementation details will probably die out, as the marketshare of Firefox
shows.

~~~
josephcsible
The problem is that it's bad for standards. We're currently in a situation
where standards are basically completely irrelevant, and the only thing anyone
cares about is support in Blink. This is basically where we were with IE6 a
few years ago.

------
maps7
I use Firefox Nightly and have for the last few months. It's very good.

------
doliveira
It already is, though. I had to install Chrome in the family computers because
some pages just break in Firefox.

This time, though, it was mostly self-inflicted by developers themselves. We
just didn't care enough.

~~~
webmobdev
What pages break in Firefox? I have NEVER encountered this.

~~~
alexwennerberg
This increasingly happens to me. It won’t make me switch to Chrome but it’s an
extremely worrying sign. I remember the New Yorker subscription page was
totally broken in Firefox, and have had issues with login for my credit card

------
franzwong
Firefox should improve the integration with MacOS dictionary.

------
neuroticfish
If Firefox had better dev tools I might. Chrome's entire development
environment feels first class, whereas Firefox's feels like an afterthought.

~~~
omnimus
Are you sure it's not just a habit? I've been using FF devtools for few years
without issues. There are even some things chromium devtools dont have. Only
time i use chromium devtools nowdays is for testing/audit (lighthouse).

~~~
kilburn
My experience is that Chrome's JS dev tools are generally better (and faster)
but CSS and the network inspector are better in FF.

The other day a junior teammate requested my help with something he couldn't
understand: a file upload feature stopped working in his machine for no
apparent reason.

It did not make any sense: the backend was receiving the file but somehow
identifying it as zero-length (and hence rejecting it as an invalid file).
Chrome said everything was just fine, with the network inspector showing the
request but claiming it was CORS-blocked. When I tried copying the request
(right-click -> copy -> as curl) and running that, the response was seemingly
normal (and included the proper CORS directives).

After some time fiddling with this I decided to try with Firefox. First try,
Firefox correctly displayed the request erroring with a "413 Request Entity
too Large" code. This immediately prompted me to check nginx's configuration.
Of course, the dev had updated his nginx container and it turned out the
latest version only allows 1Mb max body size by default.

Tracing back our steps, I realized that for some fucked up reason Chrome was
identifying the error properly, but not showing it in the inspector tools.
Instead, it showed a made up request with an empty body payload (and that's
what it copied for me to run/inspect through curl). I'm guessing it is not
intentional that it works this way, but seriously: how hard is it to show the
actual request the browser is making instead of a made-up one in the inspector
tools? Why on earth would you show something different there?

------
methou
Edge Chromium is pretty good too, since Firefox Quantum they are already using
Chromium backend.

~~~
0xdeadb00f
This is not true. Firefox has never used a Chromium backend.

One of the big arguments for using Firefox is that it encourages diversity
because a huge handful of "alternative" browsers (Opera, Brave, etc) use a
Chromium backend

------
limeblack
I agree with your stance but Edge is already like the new IE. Chrome is more
like old Firefox being open source with much higher market share. If you work
in a hospital setting Edge is still the most popular and has different
features that only Edge supports at times.

------
acrossthepond10
If you're like me and prefer Chrome over Firefox, I would invite you to check
out Brave. Switched over a few weeks ago and couldn't be happier.

~~~
edoceo
Brave is the same engine as chrome and has some different privacy concerns.
Firefox is the independent choice, Brave is sort of mis-named.

~~~
whycombagator
> Brave is sort of mis-named

I think the name is appropriate. Because of the different privacy concerns you
allude to, I am not Brave enough to use it

